

Man stages $1 bank robbery to get state healthcare - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jun/21/verone-one-dollar-robbery-healthcare

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2675034> <\- This one has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2680192>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2675879>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2676146>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2680493>

